# che nei mesi scorsi e in questi giorni hanno continuato



## Justelah

Salve,

mi sono imbattuta nel seguente testo (che sto tentando di correggere):"...Pensiamo alle vittime dei fatti di sangue, che nei mesi scorsi ed anche in questi giorni hanno continuato ad affliggere l'umanità"​
In questo caso è corretto utilizzare il verbo al _passato_ ("hanno continuato ad affliggere"), concordandolo quindi con "nei mesi scorsi", piuttosto che utilizzare il _presente_, dato che l'espressione "in questi giorni" è più vicina al verbo?

Un altro dubbio: una volta letto l'intero periodo, è chiaro che il pronome "_che_" si riferisce a "i fatti di sangue" ma, fino alla virgola, l'attenzione del lettore è incentrata su "le vittime"... Come eliminare dal testo ogni ambiguità e renderlo più scorrevole?

Grazie!


----------



## ohbice

Pensiamo ai fatti di sangue che anche in questi ultimi giorni hanno scosso l'umanità, e alle vittime provocate.
Solo un modestissimo tentativo.
Un minimo di spiegazione: _afflitto _lo lascerei dire alla D'Urso, e _hanno continuato a scuotere _mi sembra (mi sembrava?) pesantino.
Ciao
p


----------



## Pat (√2)

Justelah said:


> In questo caso è corretto utilizzare il verbo al _passato_ ("hanno continuato ad affliggere"), concordandolo quindi con "nei mesi scorsi", piuttosto che utilizzare il _presente_, dato che l'espressione "in questi giorni" è più vicina al verbo?


 Se il riferimento temporale è "in questi giorni" devo usare il presente? Posso usare il passato anche se mi riferisco agli ultimi cinque minuti: "In questi ultimi cinque minuti ho ricevuto tre telefonate". Piuttosto, è "hanno continuato ad affliggere l'umanità" a essere bruttarello assai. Tutta la frase non è esattamente un bijou. In ogni caso, immagino che tu non possa riscriverla, quindi propongo un intervento sulle virgole.

_Pensiamo alle vittime dei fatti di sangue che nei mesi scorsi, ed anche in questi giorni, hanno continuato ad affliggere l'umanità._


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Hai ragione, Justelah: 


> "...Pensiamo alle vittime dei fatti di sangue che nei mesi scorsi ed anche in questi giorni hanno continuato ad affliggere l'umanità"



Scritta così non va bene.  Forse, correggendo la frase, puoi riformularla un pochino. Una possibilità: "Pensiamo ai fatti di sangue che nei mesi scorsi, ma anche negli ultimi giorni, hanno provocato vittime e angosciato/sconvolto (l'intera) umanità."


----------



## Justelah

oh said:


> _afflitto _lo lascerei dire alla D'Urso, e _hanno continuato a scuotere _mi sembra (mi sembrava?) pesantino
> p


LOL, bice 

Grazie anche a Pat e Anja.Ann: vorrei sottolineare che, purtroppo, non posso riformulare la frase così come proposta da bice e Anja, perché il contesto nel quale è inserita mi impone di incentrare l'attenzione sulla parola "vittime" e non su "fatti di sangue" (mi spiego: nel testo, le "vittime dei fatti di sangue" fanno parte di un elenco in cui sono incluse persone decedute per altri motivi)...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Justelah said:


> Un altro dubbio: una volta letto l'intero periodo, è chiaro che il pronome "_che_" si riferisce a "i fatti di sangue" ma, fino alla virgola, l'attenzione del lettore è incentrata su "le vittime"... Come eliminare dal testo ogni ambiguità e renderlo più scorrevole?Grazie!



OK, Just , temo, allora, di avere frainteso la tua richiesta.  

Forse così: "Ricordiamo le vittime dei fatti di sangue .... _la cui sorte ha scosso _l'intera umanità ..." ?


----------



## Pat (√2)

Hai però libertà di riformularla un pochino? Tipo: "Pensiamo alle vittime dei fatti di sangue che nei mesi e nei giorni scorsi hanno afflitto l'umanità"?

'sto a_ffliggere l'umanità_, collegato ai recenti fatti di sangue, non riesco proprio a mandarlo giù, ma modificarlo significherebbe intervenire "pesantemente"...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Patty  

A mio avviso, il problema sta proprio nel fatto che una "vittima" (né da fatti di sangue né da fatto accidentale) possa "affliggere" o "angosciare" qualcuno (o l'umanità): semmai "il ricordo" o "il pensiero"  o "la sorte" di tale vittima può "affliggere" o "scuotere" o "angosciare" qualcuno (e l'umanità).


----------



## Pat (√2)

Ciao, Anna  Sono i fatti di sangue che affliggono l'umanità (non c'è una faccina che esprima disgusto, e ciò è male!).


----------



## Anja.Ann

Justelah said:


> LOL, bice
> 
> Grazie anche a Pat e Anja.Ann: vorrei sottolineare che, purtroppo, non posso riformulare la frase così come proposta da bice e Anja, perché il contesto nel quale è inserita *mi impone di incentrare l'attenzione sulla parola "vittime" e non su "fatti di sangue"* (mi spiego: nel testo, le "vittime dei fatti di sangue" fanno parte di un elenco in cui sono incluse persone decedute per altri motivi)...



Patty  

Temo di essermi persa, orpote! Dal primo post credevo di avere capito che "i fatti di sangue" fossero al centro dell'attenzione, ma dalla successiva risposta di Just (qui sopra), mi era parso che "le vittime" tornassero a ... affliggere/sconvolgere ... Cedo, ciao!


----------



## Kotis

Anche se, analizzando la frase, ci si rende conto che "che hanno continuato ad affliggere" si riferisce ai fatti di sangue, anch'io a primo acchito ho avuto l'impressione che si riferisse alle vittime. 
Pensiamo alle vittime di tutti quei fatti di sangue che sono accaduti nei mesi scorsi e che anche in questi giorni continuano ad affliggere l'umanità?


----------



## Passante

Scusate ma la frase dell'OP non mi sembra finita, come continua? Se c'è la virgola nel che sembrerebbe un inciso, ma come continua ? pensiamo alle vittime e quindi?


----------



## ohbice

Passante said:


> Scusate ma la frase dell'OP non mi sembra finita, come continua? Se c'è la virgola nel che sembrerebbe un inciso, ma come continua ? pensiamo alle vittime e quindi?



E quindi che sfigati?
p


----------



## Passante

oh said:


> E quindi che sfigati?
> p


Scusa, immagino sia una battuta, ma non l'ho capita.
Mi spiego, se si chiede una parafrasi migliore di una frase, ma non la riporta tutta, con quale criterio posso io cambiare il soggetto?


----------



## ohbice

Passante said:


> Scusa, immagino sia una battuta, ma non l'ho capita.
> Mi spiego, se si chiede una parafrasi migliore di una frase, ma non la riporta tutta, con quale criterio posso io cambiare il soggetto?



A mio avviso non si tratta di un inciso e la virgola è un errore.
Ciao
p

Ps: nel post precedente non ho inteso fare una battuta. Ho dato una mia interpretazione su quello che potrebbe essere un seguito (anche se, come ho già detto, non credo che un seguito esista).
Ciao
p


----------



## Passante

Non trovo sbagliata la virgola trovo non completa la frase, ma magari sbaglio; ad esempio:
Parliamo delle vittime di fatti di sangue, che  piripinpiripon, evidenziando come questa tragedia mostri l'assenza di controllo del territorio .....
o almeno manca un 'ora': Parliamo ora delle vittime che ....
anche se secondo me le vittime non affliggono al massimo le morti e altro affliggono, ovviamente è sempre e solo una mia opinione.


----------



## ohbice

Passante said:


> Non trovo sbagliata la virgola trovo non completa la frase, ma magari sbaglio; ad esempio:
> Parliamo delle vittime di fatti di sangue, che piripinpiripon, evidenziando come questa tragedia mostri l'assenza di controllo del territorio .....
> o almeno manca un 'ora': Parliamo ora delle vittime che ....
> anche se secondo me le vittime non affliggono al massimo le morti e altro affliggono, ovviamente è sempre e solo una mia opinione.



Infatti l'afflizione è data dai fatti di sangue, come è stato già detto e ridetto.
Comunque se non arrivano altri input da Justelah direi che è inutile affiggersi su questo post


----------



## Bluenoric

Justelah said:


> "...Pensiamo alle vittime dei fatti di sangue, che nei mesi scorsi ed anche in questi giorni hanno continuato ad affliggere l'umanità"​
> 
> Un altro dubbio: una volta letto l'intero periodo, è chiaro che il pronome "_che_" si riferisce a "i fatti di sangue" ma, fino alla virgola, l'attenzione del lettore è incentrata su "le vittime"... Come eliminare dal testo ogni ambiguità e renderlo più scorrevole?
> 
> Grazie!



Ciao!

Se proprio non si può modificare la frase, prova a togliere la virgola: "...Pensiamo alle vittime dei fatti di sangue che nei mesi scorsi ed  anche in questi giorni hanno continuato ad affliggere l'umanità" In questo modo a mio parere si elimina almeno l'ambiguità che siano le vittime e non i fatti di sangue ad affliggere  l'umanità.

Saluti cari

Roberta


----------

